# تصميم وانشاء ابراج الهواتف النقالة



## abbas 76 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الى كافة الاخوة الاعزاء ملفات تساعد في تصميم ابراج الحديدية المستخدمة بالهواتف النقالةمشاهدة المرفق RISATowerDemo_Free-standingثلاثي.pdfمشاهدة المرفق RISATowerDemo_Monopoleاسطواني.pdf


----------



## محمود البدري (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## abublal2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elomers (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور وما قصرت


----------



## elsakrsestm (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رائع اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر​


----------



## yacine55 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

